# Always leave the Bears alone with their fish



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

See? Berry oicking can also be a challenge! LOL

http://s1016.photobucket.com/albums...on=view&current=jwsalmon_304x240.mp4&newest=1

Lets see if this works.

Dans showed up in his post as an image. Not a shortcut as I am seeing when I cut and pasted this URL.

I will copy the URL as an attachment and see if we can make it work.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

didnt seem to work. How did you do it Wolf?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 18, 2010)

You need to go to share and then click on Get link code and then IMG for bulletin boards and forums and justr copy the link and paste it here.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2010)

Troy of all of your posts, this is by far the funniest of them all! Yes it did work, just took awhile to load up.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

i'll try wades method to. i had a feeling i was missing a step


----------



## Wade E (Jun 18, 2010)

Dan, he wanted to post it the way you did and yes it s very funny.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

http://s1016.photobucket.com/albums...rrent=3rd_Race_at_The_Honeymoon_Is_Over_D.mp4

see that seems to work I did go to share and found the link code. lets see if the image is posted in the thread or if I am still missing something.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

Nope, still shows the link but not the image. Please advise.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 18, 2010)

Did you go to *Share* and then *Get Link Code tab* and then copy the URL in the *clickable link area?*


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2010)

All I do is click the "IMG Code" and copy it. Then I just paste it on my post where I want it. I didn't know about Wades way which is probably the formal way to do it. I skip a few steps. A lot easier.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

http://s1016.photobucket.com/albums/af286/ArcticSid/

try this. I am still missing something. I copied and pasted this.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

still shows up as a link


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> still shows up as a link



try the img code under the picture


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

Still doesnt give me a chance to right click it. it shows up as a small yellow highlighted box.
Did the link work for the racing video


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes it does and the img code is right under it. click on it. when it is highlited, right click and copy it.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

okay, I'll try it o the next one. no sense to load the same damn video ten times. The racing one is pretty good too! Huh?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

I see how to do it now. I will post some more at another time. I was hoping everyone would get a kick out of these two.

Thanks for taking a minute to show me "the way"


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2010)

JUst don't ouch a thing until Leanne gets there. She'll show you how things will be done.


----------



## whine4wine (Jun 21, 2010)

The bear one is funny. Just showed it to the guys at work. lmao

Good one troy


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

Dale were you able to open the horse race one? Thats pretty good too

I have been practicing my british accent. I can say, "look, its an eagle" If I can make Leanne laugh with my stupid acent i am on my way to being a little British myself. Our kids will be so I may as well start learning now.

I alwyas wondered about that if two kids have two parents with different accents which one do they pick up?


----------



## whine4wine (Jun 21, 2010)

What am I missing in this horse race? I've watched it a couple times, and all I see is a horse race.......Is there an eagle in it?


Speaking of eagles, I was on vacation this past week at the cabin, and got to see an osprey right in front of the cabin hit the water 3 times trying to get a fish. First time I ever saw one that close ...big bird almost as big as an eagle. They make quite a splash when they dive feet first into the water.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

In the fish video the guy says to the bear, "look, an Eagle", when the bear looks up je gives it to him and steals the fish.

The horse race is way different.

Are you getting the audio?

PM me, I will send you them on my email. Wade will go through the roof if I post mey email.

Both are two of my favorite stupid videos. if you are not getting tem or missing the audio, then What I wanted to send to make you laugh isnt coming through.

Let me know.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

I have seen thusands of Eagles do the same. No way to describe it. None at all.

I feel your excitement.


----------



## whine4wine (Jun 21, 2010)

OK Thats my problem.
I dont have audio at work here.
I'll try again at home.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did you just say Kids lol??? Any kids of yours are gona have an interisting accent lol. Ya kno, between the Alaskan roughing it influence from you and then youve got youve english cultured Leanne (I hope i spelt her name correct) They will be Born with a beard on the chin and a cupa tea in the other hand. 

I wonder who's accent is gona win lol I would die laughing if i saw you picking up an english accent lol. Of course hearing her with an alaskan accent would be kinda funny too. BTW what is an alaskan accent like? Is it similer to a souther accent?

BTW back on topic the salmon video was hilarious


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

You oughtta here my british accent, its pretty funny!!!!

Alaskans are from everywhere. They say we all have a distinct accent. And actually there are alot who say we have tinges of the south in our speech.

Go figure.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2010)

You post your email here all you want but doing so will expose you to more junk mail or spammers.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

I know I know. I had a check mark in the PM here that only allowed PMs from moderators or contacts. I unchecked it so I dont need to do it anyway. If anyone wants to PM me they should be able to do i now


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

yea, it makes sense that Alaskans would have a southern accent. I cant see to many people moving in from newyork city lol. I bet your brittish accent would be universly insulting to any proper englishman ROFL


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

I dont bloody care!

I live here because I wont be judged. LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2010)

if someone rode all the way out thier to judge you theyve got some serious issued lol If it was me being judged i might be kinda flatterd


----------

